# Is My Swordtail Pregnant?



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey all,

i have 3 pairs of sword tails and a pair of Platy in my 15 GL apart from the Zebra's. up till today the sword tails would hover near the surface of the water (not gulping air just lazing). i though that the air being pumped through my bio filter may have been the problem and installed a dual line air pump today (about 6 hours agao). they seem to have gotten out of the habit of hovering at the surface but now all that they seem to do is hide behind the wood or my coral. is this normal? i dont remember my older ST's doing this. i think my tank may be a bit crammed with these and the 10 zebra's i have. i plan to move 6 of my zebra's to my 12 GL tank that hold 7 guppy. would this help? 

also, one of my ST's seem to be getting fat and has a dark spot on her belly. she seems to like hanging out near the filter. 

any suggestions?
thanks a ton!
Viresh


----------



## Shub (Mar 8, 2009)

Your sword tail is defo pregnant! the reason your fish might be lazing at the top is because they like the current, some fish seem to enjoy being near a current and stay near it. Dont take my word for it tho there could be something wrong but my fish laze near the filter all the time.

hope this helped a little


----------

